# Case?



## noobbuild (Jan 5, 2009)

Does this case come with all the cords like led lights connected onto the case or do i have to put them in myself? Also does it come with a plate for the motherboard to stick out or do i need one from a motherboard thnx sorry im a noob


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It will have all of the lights and switches its supposed to have.
You will hook those things up to the mother board, as per the mother
board manual. ie, the front panel connector on the motherboard....


----------



## noobbuild (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response mate. Another question, If i buy a case for example an Antec 900 that comes with 4 fans, do i need a motherboard that supports 4 system fan slots?


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

no just a power supply that can handle 4 fans and all other components, like a 500 watt or above


----------



## noobbuild (Jan 5, 2009)

Cheers zombeast, another question what is the major difference between a 2.2v and a 2.3v PSU?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

There's a version 2.2 and 2.3 I don't think there is much different from the 2.


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yiNEZWpLZ0


----------

